# Shedding!



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Look how much hair we get off her whenever we brush her!
crystal the furball.jpg


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

looks like my kitchen floor this morning


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

holy man...now that's one hairy animal! I thought Jackson was bad...He's hairy, but you could cut that pile into about 6ths.


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

you could make a small poodle out of that lol. it looks like what i get when i sweep the floor every couple of days


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Whoa - that's like enough fur for my entire long-haired persian cat...kinda the same color too...wait, where is my cat?


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Retta was a solid black with a long coat. I think I could have filled a small mattress with the hair I could take off of her in a single vigorous brushing session. What's worse is that I could probably do it daily. She was an amazing hair factory.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> Whoa - that's like enough fur for my entire long-haired persian cat...kinda the same color too...wait, where is my cat?


:wild::wild:


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> looks like my kitchen floor this morning


 
haha that's our kitchen floor every morning!


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

PupperLove said:


> holy man...now that's one hairy animal! I thought Jackson was bad...He's hairy, but you could cut that pile into about 6ths.


hahaha you'd think she would be bald by now by how much hair she loses!


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

armymp1014 said:


> you could make a small poodle out of that lol. it looks like what i get when i sweep the floor every couple of days


haha it's enough to stuff a pillow.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> Whoa - that's like enough fur for my entire long-haired persian cat...kinda the same color too...wait, where is my cat?


hahah  that's enough hair to cover two hairless cats haha


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I can get that much by sweeping the floor! Pyrate sheds about that much every few days. Can't figure out how he keeps up growing that much hair and doesn't have any bald spots.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

pyratemom said:


> I can get that much by sweeping the floor! Pyrate sheds about that much every few days. Can't figure out how he keeps up growing that much hair and doesn't have any bald spots.


 
Haha that's what I'm saying. I can't believe she isn't completely hairless due to how much hair she loses.


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

AGGHHH looks like my house !! I have 5 other dogs - and NO ONE sheds like Kai - actually the rest are Non-shed - I vacuum 2x per week and it's not enough - and I never thought I'd be chewing hair the way I seem to be now ... - I really think I'm going to try vacuuming him when I vacuum the floor...


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

jkscandi50 said:


> AGGHHH looks like my house !! I have 5 other dogs - and NO ONE sheds like Kai - actually the rest are Non-shed - I vacuum 2x per week and it's not enough - and I never thought I'd be chewing hair the way I seem to be now ... - I really think I'm going to try vacuuming him when I vacuum the floor...


Actually Raina doesn't mind being vacuumed with the dust buster but she isn't the one that sheds so much. It's Pyrate that sheds like crazy and he hates the vacuum.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

jkscandi50 said:


> AGGHHH looks like my house !! I have 5 other dogs - and NO ONE sheds like Kai - actually the rest are Non-shed - I vacuum 2x per week and it's not enough - and I never thought I'd be chewing hair the way I seem to be now ... - I really think I'm going to try vacuuming him when I vacuum the floor...



Haha one time my mom got so fed up, she just started to vacuum Crystal haha


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Geez, I don't feel so bad now !


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Stogey said:


> Geez, I don't feel so bad now !


Hahaha and this was just a few minutes of brushing her... on just ONE side!


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

You should take up the art of spinning!who needs sheep wool?


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

tierra nuestra said:


> You should take up the art of spinning!who needs sheep wool?


Haha or make little stuffed animals for kids


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

pyratemom said:


> Actually Raina doesn't mind being vacuumed with the dust buster but she isn't the one that sheds so much. It's Pyrate that sheds like crazy and he hates the vacuum.



Haha at least she doesn't mind it. Crystal gets nervous from the vacuum.


----------

